# I due go di Nainggolan in Inter - Roma. Video. 26 febbraio 2017.



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)

I due super gol di Nainggolan, con due missili da fuori area, che hanno abbattuto l'Inter nel big match domenicale tra i nerazzurri e la Roma.

Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (26 Febbraio 2017)




----------



## siioca (26 Febbraio 2017)

grandissimo giocatore


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (26 Febbraio 2017)

Uno piu bello dell'altro.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Febbraio 2017)

Il giocatore più forte del campionato, da anni


----------



## diavoloINme (27 Febbraio 2017)

L'inter preoccupata a chiudere le linee di passaggio affinchè negli spazi non venisse lanciato salah e nainggolan la vince da solo con due gemme!!!!
Devastante.
Giocatore a tutto campo, forte , moderno, tecnico, potente, intelligente, generoso.
E dire che fu accostato al milan per anni ma quel genio di galliani.....
Vabbè , spero in futuro certe cose non succedano più.
Onore al ninja comunque.


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Febbraio 2017)

sarà davvero dura per la Roma trattenerlo in estate..se hanno pagato Pogba 105 milioni penso che in UK almeno 65-70 Per Naingollan possano spenderli


----------



## 666psycho (27 Febbraio 2017)

bellissimi gol! Sul secondo però non puoi lasciarlo fare mezzo campo palla al piede senza mai provare a pressare un po..


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (27 Febbraio 2017)

666psycho ha scritto:


> bellissimi gol! Sul secondo però non puoi lasciarlo fare mezzo campo palla al piede senza mai provare a pressare un po..



Ciò che dici è verissimo. Per me in questo ha colpe Pioli. Ha voluto mettere Medel che non è un difensore centrale, che già di per se mettere un nano su Dzeko è da folli, ma tralasciando questo, probabile che Medel non se la sia sentita di uscire perché è vero che in quel caso uno deve uscire, ti do' ragione, ma è anche altrettanto vero che se ti saltano son azzi amari. 

Comunque questo ragazzo è una forza della natura. Per me è più forte del Vidal dei tempi d'oro e di Pogba, ma non gioca nella Juve, quindi non viene strapompato.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Febbraio 2017)

Giocatore pazzesco. Mi dispiace che non abbia vinto ancora nulla di rilevante. Se venisse da noi, il nostro centrocampo farebbe 10 balzi in avanti.


----------

